# D700 or D800 ??



## Antipofish (14 Feb 2012)

Hi to all you photo buffs   I am just a keen amateur but like most of my techno gear am always on the lookout for the next best thing    (trust me I wish I wasn't !!!).

I currently have a Nikon D700 but have been so impressed by the quality of DSLR video that I was contemplating changing, and the obvious choice _seemed_ to be the Canon 5D mkII.  I am not committed to a huge lens collection, having just the 70to300 IS and the f/1.4 50mm, along with SB900 flash, so it would not have been an issue to sell this as used and be able to swap it out probably for a new 5dmkII body plus used equivalent lenses.

Then someone (who will remain nameless, lol) mentioned the D800.

I have looked at it, and it would definitely cost me more to move up to it, whereas the Canon 5D mkII is more of a sideways move, financially speaking.  I am not convinced it is the right camera for me though.  The fps rate is slower (because of the huge 36MP sensor I guess), making it only the same as the Canon.  The video of the Canon is already great, so I am not sure there would be a huge advantage of just having 36MP instead of 21MP on the Canon.

I would appreciate your thoughts.  And whilst writing, invite suggestions for lenses, both Canon and Nikon for taking close up pics of my tank.  I have been trying to get close ups if the fish and not getting anywhere with my 50mm as I cannot get close enough and have to crop too closely.  Would I be better off using the 70to300 and zooming in ?

cheers in advance.


----------



## Greenview (14 Feb 2012)

Hold on! Nikon D800 is brand new and the Canon 5DII a couple of years old; the rumour mill thinks that the 5DIII could well be announced at the end of the month so why not hold on and see what Canon have in store.


----------



## Antipofish (14 Feb 2012)

Greenview said:
			
		

> Hold on! Nikon D800 is brand new and the Canon 5DII a couple of years old; the rumour mill thinks that the 5DIII could well be announced at the end of the month so why not hold on and see what Canon have in store.



Cos it will be a lot more expensive then the mark II probably  If I could afford it I would love whatever canon come up with though....


----------



## Greenview (14 Feb 2012)

Maybe, maybe not. A couple of weeks is not long, and once it is announced the 5D2 will become cheap on the used market.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Feb 2012)

I'm thinking 5D Classic myself. Video is too much hard work!


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Feb 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> The fps rate is slower (because of the huge 36MP sensor I guess), making it only the same as the Canon.



With the D700, using the MBD80 battery grip and NiCads I can get around 11 fps. I suspect the D800 would be similar. I have no idea why Nikon sell themselves short on fps figures.

By the way, I have no interest in HD video, so I can`t really help you much. Maybe you should stick with the D700 and buy a dedicated HD video camera.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## Antipofish (14 Feb 2012)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Dave, I did think about that, but it would be expensive to get a really good one, and I like the fact you can use the kind of quality lenses that are usually associated with still photography.  At first I thought "video on cameras... pah its just for compacts and people who want to take little clips of the kids on the swings or the dog in the garden" but then when I saw what can actually be produced I realised I was being somewhat narrow minded in my approach.  It was in fact Mark Evans who rekindled this interest with his Amazing aquarium videography.  Now I look on DSLR's with video as providing the best of both worlds.  It certainly has come along in leaps and bounds since first being introduced.

I did not realise you could push the D700 that high on the fps with the grip.  I know they state up to 7 or 8, I cannot remember which.  Is your 11fps achieved by throttling the camera back to DX mode, or can you get it in FX too ? How about quality settings ?

I know what you mean about selling themselves short though, as they are quoting the D800 as being 4fps in FX mode and 5fps in DX, with no apparent change when using the MBD12 grip.  That is one thing that was putting me off big time, as I thought "well if I can only get 4fps in FX mode, why not get a 5dmkII which pokes out 3.9 and would be a lot cheaper than the D800".

Can I ask what lenses you have?


----------



## clonitza (15 Feb 2012)

It's 4fps fx or 6fps dx / grip. If you ask me it's not worth the transitioning only for video, I'd buy/rent/borrow a DX play with it and only if you really like making movies go for it (sadly the 800 doesn't have 60fps so now slow motion) anyway I'm not sure there's a big difference in movie mode between it and d7000.


----------



## leonroy (13 Mar 2012)

I'm actually considering the same question myself. The D800 retails £2.3k off the top of my head so it's quite a significant outlay. If full frame isn't essential then Nikon sell the D7000 which does video and produces images of comparable quality to the D700.

You seem to consider a high FPS very important, any reason? If you shoot a lot of high speed stuff and you shoot RAW then you'll need a server farm to hold all the images your new D800 will produce (30-50MB per shot).

There's also the introduction of rangefinder cameras like the Fuji X-Pro 1, Sony NEX-7 etc. which shoot great quality, low noise images and are giving top DSLRs like the D700 a serious run for their money. They also do video and most importantly are NOT a complete ball ache to carry around with you. Unless you're a pro and need the speed that a DSLR offers I'd avoid 'em! As they say, the best camera is the one you have with you...

If you're determined to carry a DSLR around though then props, I try and keep my D700 with me wherever I go but that isn't always easy. For shooting tanks there's really only two lenses you need. A macro lens and a super wide angle. The macro lets you capture stuff like this (Nikon 105mm Micro):

Characidae gen. sp. &quot;Yellow Glass Tetra&quot; by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr

The wide angle lets you capture full tank shots from _really_ close (Nikon 14-24mm):


----------



## Antipofish (13 Mar 2012)

leonroy said:
			
		

> I'm actually considering the same question myself. The D800 retails £2.3k off the top of my head so it's quite a significant outlay. If full frame isn't essential then Nikon sell the D7000 which does video and produces images of comparable quality to the D700.
> 
> You seem to consider a high FPS very important, any reason? If you shoot a lot of high speed stuff and you shoot RAW then you'll need a server farm to hold all the images your new D800 will produce (30-50MB per shot).
> 
> ...



Hi Leonroy.  Thanks for the post   I already have a D700 but was thinking about changing.  Im not convinced about the D800 yet either.  I just wanted video too.  So am actually thinking about the Canon 5d2.  I do like the higher fps I can achieve though.  And the Canon is seriously lacking there.  And yes, I do shoot a fair bit of high speed stuff, especially at Airshows or some sports events.  I am even thinking about changing to cropped sensor again, but a big part of me feels that is a dreadful step back, especially as I am hoping to get into Wedding photography.  I may have to look at a separate camera for doing video work but thats a bit of a pig too.  If only the 5d2 had a decent frame rate.  Of course there is the 5d3 with 6fps which is pretty darn good.  Its somewhat galling that you can buy it Stateside for £2250 and its going to retail here at £2999 though.  I would rather get a cheap ticket, fly to New York and but it over there !

Nearly forget to say... cracking pics btw   Do you use your camera professionally ?


----------



## clonitza (14 Mar 2012)

Well, don't forget you need a fair deal of accessories to make quality video, I hardly think there's a real big difference between d7000 and d800 when filming, of course the detail should be better but how much is it worth when speaking of full hd. If your budget is a little bit tight I'll invest better in d7000, 5d2 and the use the difference for quality gear, if not, well, go for D800 . BTW with Canon you also have Magic Lantern 

Speaking of accessories:






Mike


----------



## Antipofish (14 Mar 2012)

Thanks for that info Mike, and the videos are very interesting  Were you saying get a D7000 and a 5d2 ?  If so, I would be better just getting a 5d3. Sorry, something was probably lost in translation there.  I definitely want to stay with full frame.  I spent so much time waiting to afford to go full frame I am not going to take that backward step now.  So its a case of sticking with what I have till I can afford the 5d3 I reckon.


----------



## clonitza (14 Mar 2012)

Sorry, D7000 or 5D2 (better the D7000 as you already have Nikon lenses and it's ~ 2/3 the 5D price) but I'm not trying to convince you mate, you know better what you want.


----------



## Antipofish (14 Mar 2012)

clonitza said:
			
		

> Sorry, D7000 or 5D2 (better the D7000 as you already have Nikon lenses and it's ~ 2/3 the 5D price) but I'm not trying to convince you mate, you know better what you want.



Im sure you aren't trying to sell me one way or the other, I was just confused because of the way it read, I thought you meant get both, haha.  I only have a couple of medium cost Nikon lenses so switching would not be an issue.  I really do not want to drop back from full frame whatever I do.  I think I will wait and get a 5d3 when the coffers are more full.


----------



## leonroy (21 Mar 2012)

Video is pretty much the same reason I want to sell the D700 and purchase a D800. I wouldn't bother otherwise since the extra resolution is something I'll only find useful when shooting landscapes.

Thanks for the compliments, I shoot the odd paid gig and do the occasional freebie. TBH my day job keeps me way too busy to indulge in my hobbies. If you want to get into wedding photography then have a look at Mike Larson's work: http://blog.mikelarson.com

He shoots JPEG only (interestingly enough!) and machine guns it with huge prime lenses (50mm 1.2, 85mm 1.2) shot wide open with big California Sunbounce reflectors. I think he's a Canon shooter, but the brand doesn't matter too much, honestly. Nikon, Canon...both get the job done.  Every wedding photographer has a look though, so just a matter of cultivating your own style.

Considering your small lens collection go have a play with both cameras. The D800 and the 5D MK3 seem sound. The D800 has less noise than the D700 from recent samples I've seen:
http://nikonrumors.com/2012/03/05/anoth ... ison.aspx/

If you're in London head to Gray's of Westminster to play with Nikon, for Canon I guess any big Jessops or Jacobs Digital store would do. And TBH if you can save more than £300 odd buying stateside then do it! Lenses carry an international warranty for Canon and Nikon. I don't think bodies do though...


----------

